# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Himni i Kosovës me tekst

## Loti-99

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=fxnCQG6JRvE

*
Himni i Kosovës me tekst*


Himni i Kosovës me tekst, sfidon BE-në dhe SHBA-të
28-02-2011 16:32 CET

Himni i Kosovës tashmë e ka edhe tekstin dhe po shpërndahet nëpër internet, saktësisht përmes faqes youtube, hap ky i ndërmarrë nga vetë kompozitori, pavarësisht refuzimit nga ana e komunitetit ndërkombëtar për tu pajtuar me tekstin e himnit shtetëror.

Teksti është i shkruar nga vetë kompozitori, Mendi Mengjiqi, tri vjet më parë, një javë para shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës, më 17 shkurt, 2008.

Himni pa tekst është miratuar nga parlamenti i Kosovës më 11 qershor, 2008 dhe është përqafuar nga SHBA-të dhe 22 vendet e BE-së që kanë njohur pavarësinë e shtetit të ri.

Ky himn është përzgjedhur për shkak se nuk i referohet ndonjë grupi specifik etnik. Në Kuvendin e Kosovës, himni u votua nga 72 parlamentarë, pesëmbëdhjetë ishin kundër, ndërkaq pesë preh tyre abstenuan.

Mirëpo, kompozitori Mengjiqi ka vendosur ta sfidojë komunitetin ndërkombëtar duke e shkruar vetë tekstin dhe duke e kompletuar himnin në mënyrë që të përdoret nga kosovarët në versionin normal.

Në një bisedë për portalin ‘Dtt-net.com, ai ka thënë se ka vendosur ta shuajë heshtjen tre-vjeçare dhe ta publikojë versionin komplet të himnit.

Versioni komplet i himnit të nënshkruar nga një këngëtar australian, është vendosur në youtube javën e kaluar dhe tashmë ka nisur të përdoret nëpër ceremoni private nga shqiptarët e Kosovës.

Në vijim, video e himnit të Kosovës me tekst të shkruar nga Mendi Mengjiqi:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=fxnCQG6JRvE

----------


## ardiana luzha

E gezofshem!!!
Ardianes i pelqej shume.

----------


## drenicaku

> E gezofshem!!!
> Ardianes i pelqej shume.


Mos ish tallava,po hajt more si nje komb jemi nje flamur kemi nje himn kemi dhe nje shtet kemi,keto tjerat jan si loj tezesh.
Bota shpejt ka per ta kuptua se nje komb nuk mund te jetoi i ndar,te tjerat jan projekte te politikuajve tan qe nuk shofin pertej hundes

----------


## linnda...

I shkurter por shum i kendeshem,vertet e pelqej tekstin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## strange

O badihava e keni ma müt se që është nuk behët as mos u mundoni!

----------


## gimche

Realisht për të gjithë neve nuk ka himn tjetër pos himnit të Asdrenit dhe kjo shumë normale, sa i përket ndërkombëtarëve, normal ky është një tekst shumë shumë i mirë dhe të cilin e pelqej personalisht, por qendroj prapa asaj se himn tjetër pos himnit kombëtar në zemrat tona nuk duhet të figuroj.

----------


## Goth_KiroL

ia pafshit sherrin...

----------


## mario_kingu

sic po veni ne kosov edhe pak do hiqni cdo gje qe ju perket flaurin ju a hoqen himnin ju ka ven nje si jevgeve ptuuuuuuuuuu 

KOSOVA KA NJE FLAMUR NJE EMBLEM NJE HIMN
EDHE AI ESHTE HIMNI KOMBETAR SHQIPTAR

----------


## loneeagle

padashur te ofendoj himn kot.

----------


## Disa

Posht himni dhe flamuri anti kombetar.

Rrnoft himni dhe flamuri Kombetar,rrnoft kombi shqiptar.

----------


## Hard

.....so nice ...

ja bona Like....

----------


## Loti-99

keta patriotat  nuk po e njofin shtetin e kosoves kinse shkaku i himnit e simboleve haaaaaaaaaaaa
po kush po jau var juve pakicave bre hei

----------


## ARIANI_TB

> Posht himni dhe flamuri anti kombetar.
> 
> Rrnoft himni dhe flamuri Kombetar,rrnoft kombi shqiptar.


Te Lumte Disa. 1000 % pajtohem me kete mendim tendin.

----------


## Hard

> keta patriotat  nuk po e njofin shtetin e kosoves kinse shkaku i himnit e simboleve haaaaaaaaaaaa
> po kush po jau var juve pakicave bre hei


...po ftujav more k'tyre ...kush po ja var...

----------


## tr0p0jan

> O badihava e keni ma müt se që është nuk behët as mos u mundoni!



*Ktu ke fol si BURRAT *

----------


## beni33

edhe   nje    levizje    prapagangistike  e  atyre   qe   dizanjuan nje   hymn   kin se    po   bojm  diqka    ky   himn   nuk   mund   te     shtohet    diqka   me  shum    ashtu  e   pranuna     trathtaret     evetmja  mnyr  esht   qe  te    ndrohet     kushtetuata    bashk me  te   edhe    te   legalizohet   hymni    yn  kombtar  shqiptar     tjerat  jan    lojra     plitike   te  disa    sahanlepirsve te  qeveris   
ata   qe   kosoven  e  shohin  ndryshe   nga    nje  kosove   shqiptare  jan  ose    ish   sherbtor  ose   kan  nostalgji   per  ish  regjimin kosmunist   te    marshall   titos   ose  jan   idiota   pra   akta    duan  nje  kosove    si  nnje   mini   yougosllavi

----------


## ARIANI_TB



----------


## ARIANI_TB



----------


## ARIANI_TB



----------


## ARIANI_TB

JA KY ESHTE HYMNI DHE FLAMURI I VETEM DHE I VERTETE I SHQIPTAREVE

----------

